# coolant leak



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a mysterious coolant leak. At first it appeared it was coming from the passenger head gasket (block has dried coolant on it behind the alternator above the oil pan) but I was wrong. I have been adding G12 and distilled water to keep it up for now, but after about three days its leaks to where the level alarm goes off. Last night it had a puddle under it that I THOUGHT was from my car in a parking lot, so I got it home and looked.
Now I can tell it isnt leaking from the head gasket but more from the front of the engine somewhere. Do the water pumps tend to go? I searched and will most likely do the entire timing belt/water pump replacement/roller and tensioner pulleys. I also need to replace the awesome PCV system. what junk!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: coolant leak (Scurvy Bandit)*

99% sure it is the t-stat flange or o-ring. 
Same thing happened to my car, I replaced the wpump/tbelt/and tstat and 2months later it started leaking from that same spot. Couldn't tell where from so I ordered a new plastic thermostat flange and o-ring to find out the old plastic flange warped when I removed it to replace the tstat originally


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: coolant leak (Slimjimmn)*

yeah I pulled off all of the timing belt covers off and could see where there was some spray from the area of the water pump but it didnt seem wet or like the coolant was coming from the water pump. 
Also the water pump and timing belt and tensioners were all replaced at 38K and now she has 114K. 
It seems like I will be getting a dang book for this beast to find the thermostat stuff.


----------



## jcainhaze (Feb 22, 2010)

Changed the therm housing on my this past weekend. $60 from VW dealer with all the seals. There's also a second smaller piece that is also $60 so make sure to take the whole thing off and take a close look at what needs to be replaced. The inner lip that holds one of the o-rings had completely disentergrated.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (jcainhaze)*

well I am ordering the stuff from ECS to just do it all.. bye bye 300 bucks


----------

